# shell dwellers ?



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

I got an extra tank with a craigslist deal awhile ago and my wife has been wanting to get another fish tank set up in our bedroom!!!!

the tank is 30" long, 10" wide and 17" tall, some google searching shows it being around 20 gallons.
I think id like to set up a shell dweller tank, but just want to get peoples input before making the commitment.

my plan would be sand with a good amount of shells, maybe a river rock pile in a corner for appearance and some live plants. A whisper 10 hob filter and a sponge filter or two.

any stocking ideas? and do the big box pet stores carry shell dwelling cichlids? the few mom and pop stores around me are gonna be tough to get to this next week or so due to the PGA open being played in town.

any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Check out my thread about setting up my Tang tanks. I just got my Multi's today and they are settling into my 11.4 gallon. I'm really enjoying them. It was difficult to get them and none of my local places could even get them. I ended up getting them from an enthusiast and had them shipped. They arent as easy to find as other Tangs, but really entertaining


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

You may be able to do a pair of dwarf Julidichromis in a tank that size in addition to the shell dwellers. Im pretty sure others have done that in 20 Longs


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

The Dude315 said:


> You may be able to do a pair of dwarf Julidichromis in a tank that size in addition to the shell dwellers. Im pretty sure others have done that in 20 Longs


 great ill check it out!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Multies are very interesting and fun to watch


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

Als49 said:


> Multies are very interesting and fun to watch


im thinking i will try and get some multies, i would like to eventually have some fry so can you give me any info on how to pick them any maybe differences between males and females?

your tanks look very nice btw!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

People usually started with 6 juvie Multies to make sure they get males and females.

To be safe, I started with 8 mature Multies and didn't have any spawnings even after several months. Then I asked the seller what the possibility I got all males was. He said he picked the 8 biggest ones in his tank for me, and it turned out that the males Multies are bigger than the females. So I ordered another 4 smallers ones, which turned out to be females because I got spawns after a month.

Based on this, I suggest if you can get various size of them, and not just taking the biggest ones, to make sure there are mixed of males and females.


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

Als49 said:


> People usually started with 6 juvie Multies to make sure they get males and females.
> 
> To be safe, I started with 8 mature Multies and didn't have any spawnings even after several months. Then I asked the seller what the possibility I got all males was. He said he picked the 8 biggest ones in his tank for me, and it turned out that the males Multies are bigger than the females. So I ordered another 4 smallers ones, which turned out to be females because I got spawns after a month.
> 
> Based on this, I suggest if you can get various size of them, and not just taking the biggest ones, to make sure there are mixed of males and females.


OK cool, that is good to know. ill have to see if i can find some local to maybe pick and choose. whats an average price for multies?
i just ordered 2 dozen shells from amazon, do you think that's enough for 6-8 multies? Do you think maybe 2 species would be OK in a 30" long tank? if so do you have any recommendations


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Those shells should be enough for a while before they start multiplying 

I'm not sure if you can add other fish there since a colony of multies is quite territorial. In my multies' tank, the julies and comps are never allowed to leave the rock works into the shell bed area. While in my other tank, the julies and comps can swim all around.

Perhaps you can pull it off if you can create separate areas of tall rock works and shell bed, so each fish occupy different territories. For example I separated the front and rear area of my tank since it's 18" wide. I don't know if 10" is wide enough though.

Many people also say I was lucky to get 3 adult julies spawn in the tank because usually there will be only 1 pair of julies in 1 tank.


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

i think ill just stick to the multies than to be safe. i agree that 10" wide might be to narrow to try and separate the tank.


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

Als49 said:


> Those shells should be enough for a while before they start multiplying
> 
> I'm not sure if you can add other fish there since a colony of multies is quite territorial. In my multies' tank, the julies and comps are never allowed to leave the rock works into the shell bed area. While in my other tank, the julies and comps can swim all around.
> 
> ...




i finished the set up, i got 3 dozen shells from amazon.com and took some river rock from another tank, i stuck in some water sprite for now im planning on getting some more plants soon! i need to get a new light aswell this is just a temp light until i get a new one


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Good lookin tank deddy89 the multis will love it.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice looking tank! Can't wait for the multies to come in.

I hope the water sprite gets enough head start to secure its rooting before the multies come and start digging and spitting sands


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies (especially multies) like the shells piled up 2 layers deep and grouped together with six inches of bare sand as a barrier for their territory.


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Shellies (especially multies) like the shells piled up 2 layers deep and grouped together with six inches of bare sand as a barrier for their territory.


thank you als49 and judyok!
im excited as well!

DJRansome, ok ill do a little shifting of the shells, thank you for the input!


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

should be getting 6 multies tomorrow from judyok and im super excited!

and in other news i noticed my Labidochromis caeruleus in my community tank holding! i thought she might have a small batch since shes stil pretty small herself but i was wrong! she had 19 eggs!!


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

got my multies today! it was along journey for them thanks to USPS sending them to the east coase before coming to the west coast! but they arrive safe and sound!
i added some red eye tetra temporarily as well


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

switched multi tank to a 36 inch x 16 inch tank i got for free! plus some new Tahitian moon/ crushed coral sand i got for free in a different deal!
super happy with it hope to have some breeding soon!


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I would pile the shells up on each other and closer together

I started with 6 shellies in a 22 gallon tank and a year and half later I have about 50 in that tank

They keep spawning and babies always seem to be showing up

eventually I may have to sell them back to fish store as I am getting swamped but they are great fish to have


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

So glad to see your giving those Multis such fabulous accomodations. I agree with plug, they like the shells all in closer.


----------



## deddy89 (May 8, 2015)

plug said:


> I would pile the shells up on each other and closer together
> 
> I started with 6 shellies in a 22 gallon tank and a year and half later I have about 50 in that tank
> 
> ...


great ill move them closer, i might just order another pack of shells actually since i place them and within few days they re arrange hahah

judyok- im trying my best!


----------

